# How to find out whether house is rented or not



## diver (3 Jan 2010)

Hi, 

I live next door to a house that I suspect may be rented.

My neighbours are causing trouble ie noise at night, very untidy at front of house, parking over my driveway etc. 

I have had to call the Gardai four times now but the problems are still occurring. These people are living in this house over 4 years now.

Is there a way to find out whether the house is rented or not? 

If it turns out to be rented, how would I go about contacting the landlord?

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## paddyjnr (3 Jan 2010)

You could firstly check to see if the house is registered with http://www.prtb.ie/


----------



## diver (3 Jan 2010)

Thanks for reply. Already checked and it's not registered. I don't think they own the house as both adults don't work so don't know how they could afford to pay the mortgage!


----------



## Hillsalt (3 Jan 2010)

I take it that you are not in the neighbourhood too long? You could ask the postman or the ESB meter reader if you are friendly with them. Or ask another neighbour.

What do you hope to achieve by finding out if the property is rented? The landlord won't be kicking them out just because of your complaints.


----------



## allthedoyles (3 Jan 2010)

Report it to this department first :

http://www.environ.ie/en/Environmen...ionPaper/NeighbourhoodDomesticNoisePollution/


----------



## round1 (4 Jan 2010)

Have you a local residents association ?. They probably have details of house owners. Landlords are legally responsible for antisocial behavior by  tenants so you should document all incidents in case you need to bring a case to the PRTB.


----------



## Optimist (6 Jan 2010)

Hillsalt - [broken link removed]!


----------



## MaryBe (7 Jan 2010)

Optimist said:


> Hillsalt - [broken link removed]!


 
So now the Landlord is responsible for the Tenant's social behaviour.  When will the responsibility lie with the person/people causing the trouble.


----------



## diver (7 Jan 2010)

Thanks so much for all the replies! I'm in the neighbourhood about 3 yrs and have been very patient with the goings-on next door.... Things have just got worse recently and I feel I need to act. I'm hoping that I can establish whether the house is rented or not,if so, make contact with the landlord and state my case. Apart from the antisocial behaviour, the front of the house is a disgrace....a boat, trailer (both containing rubbish) and 2 cars (one up permanently on blocks, missing wheels) all parked up in a small triangular front garden. As it is, this is devaluing both houses on either side of which mine is one, never mind the effects of the current property slump!


----------



## Trustmeh (8 Jan 2010)

marybm said:


> so now the landlord is responsible for the tenant's social behaviour.  When will the responsibility lie with the person/people causing the trouble.



here! Here! +1


----------

